
Woah, People Really Don’t Like IE6  - transburgh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/07/23/woah-people-really-dont-like-ie6/
======
ErrantX
Clearly none of these people (the TC author or the web-it.com people) have
ever been near a corporate IT department.

There is no need for them to upgrade IE6 (they _definitely_ wont want to go to
IE8 because it would require mass retraining, welcome to the corporate world).

IE6 does what they want - if their employee's cant access youtube, well, it's
hardly high on their list of priorities right?

~~~
ZeroGravitas
What worries me isn't YouTube but the chicken and egg situation where you
can't make web-based _business_ apps using modern web features because some
folks are locked to IE6, and no-one will upgrade from IE6 because there's no
compelling business applications.

Obviously this is happening, but obviously IE6 is slowing things down in this
area even more than the open consumer web.

~~~
ErrantX
Im not convinced such apps are yet used by the kind of corporates we are
discussing anyway. The web apps are appeak to much smaller tighter companies -
they scare the larger ones.

